# New Outta San Antonio TX



## Slow Native (Jun 2, 2016)

Been lurking a while. Looking to get into a tracker 1436 or 1542 in the near future.
Have been checking out some mods here. Glad to have signed up!


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome, hope the forum helps!


----------



## MSAdmin (Jan 29, 2016)

We're glad you signed up too, welcome!


----------

